# Boys in Boo 2007 Haunt "Video"



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Didn't have a video camera yet, so here is a cheapo collection of pics made to look like a walkthrough of our haunt. The pictures are almost all done with the flash, but you get the idea. Many of you will recognize your work that I have. . . um . . . borrowed for my own use. Thank You.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

*Okay, i'm an idiot. last time.*


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 23, 2007)

Very cool thanks for the video


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Well done! I love the way you compromised with the slideshow...very cool with the sound effects.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

hehehehe..I love the table that opens up with the teeth..


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Yes Yes love the mouth great slide show


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work...like the table with teeth.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yup table was cool 
also liked the skelly hanging behind curtain and good use of your hot tub there..you need alot of tonic water and a good underwater blacklight that would make a good glow, but i do like the green too.

what are those green tubes in that one room?


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

The tubes are just pvc arches painted green. They support the black plastic draped across the top. Three blacklights (hung above) make them seem like the tubes are glowing. It made it even lighter in the neverending tunnel because there was a full length mirror at each end.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Superb! get a video camera man!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That was fun! And I gotta jump on the bandwagon... the mouth table totally rocks!

Hey, on your soundtrack... where did that line come from with the guy telling the joke about zombies eating popcorn? That made me laugh


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Revenant said:


> That was fun! And I gotta jump on the bandwagon... the mouth table totally rocks!
> 
> Hey, on your soundtrack... where did that line come from with the guy telling the joke about zombies eating popcorn? That made me laugh


I found a bunch of stupid one-liners. The joke track is about fifteen minutes long. My friends/actors had a slow start, but about three or four minutes into it they got going pretty good. The zombie finger joke is my favorite. That's why I used it in the video. My second favorite is: "What do you call two witches living together?" If you're interested here's the main part of the audio pasted under a pic of Terry and Colleen (my Scary Terry style skeletons)


----------



## DoubleX (Jan 13, 2008)

awesome Haunt man! You really need a video camera. I used to have a Point and Shoot one that records for 30 min. It was only $100 if your looking for a cheap one.


----------

